
Paul Graham on Coronavirus and Exponential Growth - edgefield0
https://i.imgur.com/y0TSN7o.png
======
HarryHirsch
The thing is of course that at some point exponential growth will meet the
two-dimensional surface of the Earth, and that upper bound will take over.

Probably that fact is also why exponential growth is so unintuitive, it's so
rarely encountered, no one had any opportunity to get familiar with it.

